# Where to get good dung for dung beetles?



## beetlequeen (May 22, 2015)

For those of you keeping dung beetles, where do you get good dung? I can't seem to find a good source. I'd really like to start breeding Phanaeus vindex rainbow dung beetles, but I don't have any herbivorous animals as pets and the local horse ranch uses a lot of supplements I'm worried would harm them. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## TypicalCricket (May 22, 2015)

Poopsenders, maybe? Not the most efficient way, and depending on how much dung a colony of beetles can go through it could be pretty expensive, but depending on where exactly you are at it might be the best way. You could maybe ask a local zookeeper to save a nugget or two for you or look for a cattle farm and ask them. Particularly if it's an organic cattle farm, they will have primo poo and probably wouldn't mind giving you a patty or two.


----------



## The Snark (May 23, 2015)

DANGER! And this applies to 'organic' as well. Horse and dairy farms commonly use chemicals like Equitrol. These chemicals are considered non toxic. Fed to the animals they sterilize insects that feed on or come in contact with the animals feces. Probably safer to hit up a rancher or farmer that appears to not give a rodents rectum about having mountains of dung and flies around than a neat and sanitary place.


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 23, 2015)

Or you could spend all day eating alfalfa sprouts. Bahaha


----------



## pannaking22 (May 23, 2015)

As odd as it sounds, you could use your own if you aren't taking any medications. I know some people have used there own for various species and had success. Worst comes to worst, you could ask that local farmer what the supplements he uses are and research if they could harm your beetles. 

I agree with Snark here as well. There have been some good papers out recently that describe how chemicals fed to animals influence dung beetle populations.


----------



## The Snark (May 23, 2015)

Oh yes. Be darned sure you don't get dung from a commercial cattle operation. They are required by law in some locales to spray the dung, several hundred tons every day with some operations, with insecticide. (Public nuisance abatement ordinances) Their poison sprayers can rival some of the heavier duty fire suppression pumps.


----------



## beetlequeen (May 23, 2015)

Haha, unfortunately I do take a couple prescriptions that would probably have a negative effect on them... plus I'm also hoping to not have to deal with that kind of smell. I know herbivore poop is generally a bit less... offensive. 



pannaking22 said:


> As odd as it sounds, you could use your own if you aren't taking any medications. I know some people have used there own for various species and had success. Worst comes to worst, you could ask that local farmer what the supplements he uses are and research if they could harm your beetles.
> 
> I agree with Snark here as well. There have been some good papers out recently that describe how chemicals fed to animals influence dung beetle populations.




---------- Post added 05-22-2015 at 11:46 PM ----------

Unfortunately Poopsenders would get pretty expensive, but I'll definitely check with my local zoo! Thanks for the suggestion, I don't know why I didn't think of that!



TypicalCricket said:


> Poopsenders, maybe? Not the most efficient way, and depending on how much dung a colony of beetles can go through it could be pretty expensive, but depending on where exactly you are at it might be the best way. You could maybe ask a local zookeeper to save a nugget or two for you or look for a cattle farm and ask them. Particularly if it's an organic cattle farm, they will have primo poo and probably wouldn't mind giving you a patty or two.




---------- Post added 05-22-2015 at 11:48 PM ----------

Thanks for the warnings, I had heard about horse farms, but was unsure of dairy farms. I hope I can find something at my local zoo that's not too full of chemicals!



The Snark said:


> DANGER! And this applies to 'organic' as well. Horse and dairy farms commonly use chemicals like Equitrol. These chemicals are considered non toxic. Fed to the animals they sterilize insects that feed on or come in contact with the animals feces. Probably safer to hit up a rancher or farmer that appears to not give a rodents rectum about having mountains of dung and flies around than a neat and sanitary place.




---------- Post added 05-22-2015 at 11:52 PM ----------

Haha, I would, but I think my husband would divorce me! :biggrin:



Smokehound714 said:


> Or you could spend all day eating alfalfa sprouts. Bahaha


----------



## Blue Jaye (May 23, 2015)

Try LPS that carry tortoise or a zoo I'm sure a zoo keeper could hook you up with some good dung zoos usually don't use chemicals but some could use antibiotics . I would ask a keeper see what he or she says.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (May 23, 2015)

Maybe try your local petstore(s) if they are clean and trust worthy... I imagine rabbit droppings and possibly tortoise poop would work..  You are most likely located closer to a LPS than a zoo and there is no admittance fee to ask for poop at the LPS!

As other members suggested make sure the animals aren't being medicated or being given supplements that will hurt the beetles....  

I have never kept dung beetles so this is just an idea check with a few of the other members that have posted...

---------- Post added 05-23-2015 at 06:15 AM ----------




Blue Jaye said:


> Try LPS that carry tortoise or a zoo I'm sure a zoo keeper could hook you up with some good dung zoos usually don't use chemicals but some could use antibiotics . I would ask a keeper see what he or she says.


Great minds think a like... You type faster! I hate you! Hahahah!


----------



## beetlequeen (May 23, 2015)

Haha, thank you both for the suggestion! :giggle:



14pokies said:


> Maybe try your local petstore(s) if they are clean and trust worthy... I imagine rabbit droppings and possibly tortoise poop would work..  You are most likely located closer to a LPS than a zoo and there is no admittance fee to ask for poop at the LPS!
> 
> As other members suggested make sure the animals aren't being medicated or being given supplements that will hurt the beetles....
> 
> ...





Blue Jaye said:


> Try LPS that carry tortoise or a zoo I'm sure a zoo keeper could hook you up with some good dung zoos usually don't use chemicals but some could use antibiotics . I would ask a keeper see what he or she says.


----------



## DETHCHEEZ (May 23, 2015)

Not sure about the medication thing / If they give them anything that would be harmful to the beetles or not

But if you have any horse stables or equestrian centers near you give them a try
They usually have goats & rabbits & what not running around there too
&
Most are more that happy to give you as much free poop as you want
+
You don't have to feel weird about having to ask some one for poo / LOL
Cause they let gardeners pick up as much as they want for compost
Guess it's easier for them to give it away than having to clean it up or deal with it themselves


----------



## The Snark (May 23, 2015)

I just had a moment of clarity. If you have dairy's in your area they are heavily restricted as to what, if any, chemicals go into the animals. 

When I think back over my years working at ranches and stables... 'Yes, we have chemical free poo. How many tons do you want?' I once drove a Massey Fergusen tractor to death trying to clean up a neglected horse stable. It finally took a D8 Caterpillar a week to get the place clean enough to put up for sale. Ever try to hide a 30 foot tall half a football field sized poop mountain?


----------



## Blue Jaye (May 24, 2015)

Hello again , so I don't know why I didn't think of this yesterday but I spend a lot of time in the desert and there are wild mule and horses out there . I could collect some fresh dung and send it to you if you like . While I'm being serious I'm still laughing that I'm offering to collect and send you some dung lmao . Pm me if your interested lol


----------



## beetlequeen (May 24, 2015)

I do actually have a lot of dairy farms in my area! I'll have to call around and see what I can find, thank you! 



The Snark said:


> I just had a moment of clarity. If you have dairy's in your area they are heavily restricted as to what, if any, chemicals go into the animals.
> 
> When I think back over my years working at ranches and stables... 'Yes, we have chemical free poo. How many tons do you want?' I once drove a Massey Fergusen tractor to death trying to clean up a neglected horse stable. It finally took a D8 Caterpillar a week to get the place clean enough to put up for sale. Ever try to hide a 30 foot tall half a football field sized poop mountain?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Wadew (May 25, 2015)

The easiest thing to do like mentioned before is get a rabbit!


----------



## beetlequeen (May 25, 2015)

I'd prefer to find someone else with a rabbit, haha. I would feel bad for an animal I basically kept for the poop, since I have no interest in rabbits on their own. 



Wadew said:


> The easiest thing to do like mentioned before is get a rabbit!


----------



## BeetleExperienc (May 26, 2015)

Adults will eat a number of things, including rabbit pellets, dog food or beetle jelly, but for breeding you will need dung from a larger animal. I'm sure someone has a pot-bellied pig as a pet near you, and Phanaeus LOVE pig poop.


Good Luck!
Steven Barney


----------



## The Snark (May 27, 2015)

BeetleExperienc said:


> Adults will eat a number of things, including rabbit pellets, dog food or beetle jelly, but for breeding you will need dung from a larger animal. I'm sure someone has a pot-bellied pig as a pet near you, and Phanaeus LOVE pig poop.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> Steven Barney


Probably best if pig excrement is avoided. Way too many undesirable organisms in it. Called bacterial time bomb by a pathologist.


----------



## Anubis77 (May 28, 2015)

Wadew said:


> The easiest thing to do like mentioned before is get a rabbit!


Rabbit droppings actually work? I have an endless supply on my floor, but didn't think it was useful for dung beetles. Wouldn't mind some P. vindex.


----------



## BeetleExperienc (May 30, 2015)

I use pig all the time, mainly for trapping. I collect it at the local zoo and it works wonders for attracting dung beetles. I imagine wild pig/boar would be potentially more dangerous than pet pig dung.

Rabbit does I think work, but only as adult food, they won't oviposit in it.


----------



## The Snark (May 30, 2015)

BeetleExperienc said:


> I use pig all the time, mainly for trapping. I collect it at the local zoo and it works wonders for attracting dung beetles. I imagine wild pig/boar would be potentially more dangerous than pet pig dung.
> 
> Rabbit does I think work, but only as adult food, they won't oviposit in it.


Just keep in mind the rule of thumb is pig poop always assumed to carry leptospira (leptispirosis). Observe normal infection control protocols when around it.


----------



## Bug Bane (Sep 18, 2018)

The Snark said:


> I just had a moment of clarity. If you have dairy's in your area they are heavily restricted as to what, if any, chemicals go into the animals.
> 
> When I think back over my years working at ranches and stables... 'Yes, we have chemical free poo. How many tons do you want?' I once drove a Massey Fergusen tractor to death trying to clean up a neglected horse stable. It finally took a D8 Caterpillar a week to get the place clean enough to put up for sale. Ever try to hide a 30 foot tall half a football field sized poop mountain?


*Walk in*
“I’m not sure how to say this, but can I have some poop, please? I would like it not too soft and definitely not too smelly. Thanks.”


----------

